# 4 More Mods Checked Off The List



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Between rainstorms I finally got a few mods crossed off my list. 
- Battery cut off switch installed on the negative battery post.
- A lock box for an extra set of trailer keys.
- I stuck a length of black "Gorilla Tape" where the the propane tank cover rubs against the frame to prevent it from rusting.
- Lastly, I attached a 3" PVC post underneath and just back from the propane tanks photo to store the two leveling bars while camping. At one end I sealed it with an end cap and at the other end I used a threaded coupler. I have two different threaded caps, one is flat with a hasp (which I attached) and can be locked for security, (see picture). The other cap has a square knob and can easily be opened by hand when security is not a concern. After painting everything black, I attached it using stainless steel pipe hangers. At least that's four off the list. As time/weather permits I hope to check off more.


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

I like the leveling rod storage. Do you have anymore photos? I may have to add that to my list.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice Job - like the fact that you can lock the storage for the leveling bars! Can you post more pictures?


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice mods--- Lock box for keys is on my list-- my trailor keys can be put in one place & found in other places that I know I did not put them---- Can't understand how I can keep up with tv keys but not the one that belongs to the OB


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

slingshot said:


> Nice mods--- Lock box for keys is on my list-- my trailor keys can be put in one place & found in other places that I know I did not put them---- Can't understand how I can keep up with tv keys but not the one that belongs to the OB


I wish I had already put the lock box on our OB for our first trip out this year; when we got to the CG I asked my wife for the trailer keys and her response was "I thought you had them???"







Thank goodness our kids were coming up in their own car and and were able to turn around and get them. Needless to say, the two of us had some quality time together sitting at the picnic table relaxing waiting for our kids/keys to arrive.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought all of the materials at Lowes, although HD or Menards should have them too. List of materials: 3" PVC pipe (which I cut to the proper length), closed end cap (which I glued to the pipe), threaded coupler (also glued to pipe), hinged lock with hasp (attached with screws), 1 slotted/flat threaded end cap (which I attached the hasp to lock it), 1 threaded end cap with square knob (used to hand tighten), @4 stainless steel pipe hangers, black spray paint.
view 1
view 2
view 3
view 4
Hope these pictures help out. Good luck!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

shelty, may i ask what is a leveling bar??


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

danny285 said:


> shelty, may i ask what is a leveling bar??


They are 2 bars (approx. 1" x 1" x 36") which connect from the hitch to the trailer frame and help prevent sway. They help transfer the trailer's tongue-weight evenly to all the axles of the TV and keeps the front wheels in contact with the road. Here's the site which better explains how the entire system works. Equal-i-zer Hitch I'm sure there are others who can give a better description, so please feel free to chime in.


----------

